# NC Girl needs home



## GrayRat (Feb 25, 2008)

I need to find a good home for my girl, she is prob. around 6 months old and is very sweet. She is not hand shy at all, you could pick her up right away and she has never nipped. She is very curious and needs lots of attention, we currently already have 1 rat which is mine. My fiance wanted one of his own but he just doesn't do anything with her and we feel like she needs a better home with someone who will play with her and give her the attention she needs. Her markings are a peachy color with a white band around her belly, pink eyes, and her fur is incredibly soft. She comes with a 20 gallon cage, water bottle, and food bowl. If you live around the Winston-Salem area and are looking for a sweet girl let me know!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Shouldn't you keep her to be a friend for your rat?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

20 gallon cage?
You have her in a TANK? Oh dear..
Is your rat in a tank, as well?
If so...
I would recommend, first of all, getting a proper cage such as a rat manor from Petco. It's not too expensive, and is good for two girls. Then I would read the introduction stickies on this site and go through the process with your rat and the other. Rats should not be kept alone....so let them be friends! =]


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Ditto, new cage and rats are highly social and NEED not want a friend!


----------

